# Type Approval VOSA/DVLA Do they want me to Crash Test?



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello all,

I have a vehicle that was imported from Geurnsey to the UK. It is a Japanese vehicle originally imported by Park Lane UK on behalf of Guernseys Honda Dealer Doyle Motors.

I have all the paperwork to say the VAT has been paid and have the export Certificate.

However, as the export certificate has "unknown" next to type approval. I cannot take it direct to the DVLA.

So I applied for an IVA with VOSA which I understood to be what would be done as there is no Certificate of Conformity.

VOSA took my money £200 but say that my application is type R and I will need to contact the manufacturer to provide more info. I have contacted HONDA UK who say they are unable to help.

So according to the Lady at VOSA in Swansea I am "STUFFED".

Any suggestions?

TM


----------



## randonneur (Jan 25, 2007)

We have had to get our Certificates of Conformity from the Head Office of the vehicle manufacturers. Land Rover, Paris for the Discovery and Ford, Paris for the Focus, both were originally registered in the UK. When we went to Ford in Angouleme they gave us a pre-printed form to fill out and send in with a cheque, that was 12 months ago. With the Discovery we had to send a copy of the UK registration document together with a cheque that was 10 years ago.

Our Neighbour had to go to Laika Italy also Fiat Italy to get his for his motorhome. 

We did know someone who tried to re-register a Ford Fiesta from Jersey but the computer information wasn't there so it couldn't be done. I think it depends how old the vehicle is.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*jersey*

I suppose knowing someone who lives in Guernsey might help!

TM


----------



## chapter (May 1, 2005)

the VOSA office in swansea is a contact center the head office is in bristol give them a call 
chapter


----------



## SpeedyDux (Jul 13, 2007)

teemyob,

This company specialises in conversion of Japanese imports to UK requirements, so they may be able to help you. They did the necessary work on my Westy import to get it registered by DVLA.

http://www.protech-uk.co.uk/

SD


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Bus*

Thanks SpeedyDux,

Called VOSA today, said they would email me a letter within 5 mins. That was at 11am. Still nothing.

Here is the Beach/Ski Bus and or Shopping Trolley

TM


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Trev, that would fit on the roof of the van if you had long ramps, Alan.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Roof*



erneboy said:


> Trev, that would fit on the roof of the van if you had long ramps, Alan.


Dont exaggerate Alan, you mean in the rear garage if we had one!

TM


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*replies*

Thanks for the replies folks.

I have today received this from VOSA

Are they asking me to Crash Test it?

Dear Mr Tee Myob

Vehicle: Honda Acty Chassis number: CH455IS

Following our telephone conversation which the vehicle class 'R' not 'P' as
ticked
on the application form. As an application for a 'normal' IVA examination
as an 'R' class,
you are required to provide evidence of compliance with
European Directive Requirements in respect of the following items.

European Directive Requirements

1.Seat Belt Anchorages

2.Protective Steering

3.Noise and Silencers

4.Exhaust Emissions

5.Brakes

6.CO2/Fuel Consumption

7.Immobiliser/Alarm *

8.Front Impact (for vehicles manufactured 1st Oct 2003 onwards)

9.Side Impact (for vehicles manufactured 1st Oct 2003 onwards)

Compliance may be demonstrated by one or more of the following methods:

A Type Approval Number stamped on the manufacturers VIN
(Vehicle Identification Number) Plate.

A letter from the Homologation Department at Honda (tel: 01753 590194)
stating the
EC directives the vehicle was built to for the items listed above. A
copy of which
should be sent to us, the original will have to be presented at the
testing station
when the vehicle is presented for inspection.

A comparison test carried out at an independent Designated Technical
Services
laboratory (see attached list) at your expense between your vehicle and
a known
European Approved vehicle also provided by you, to demonstrate
compliance with
the standard for seat belt anchorages, protective steering, noise,
brakes, front and
side impact.

A 'one off test' on your vehicle for emissions at an independent
Designated Technical Services laboratory (see attached list) at your
expense.

(See attached file: Designated Technical Services.pdf)

In respect of an immobiliser/alarm, compliance can also be demonstrated by
producing an
installation certificate from a either a Thatcham or MESF accredited
installer telephone
Thatcham on01635 868855 or MESF 01376 561040 for your local accredited
installer

The certificate should be presented at the time of inspection.

Please forward copies of supporting information either by post or fax
(01792 454214)
or e-mail [email protected] quoting reference number R3F3R31.1C3.

Please note that until we receive this information we will not be able to
proceed with your application.

If you have any queries regarding this e-mail please telephone 01792 454288
quoting
reference above.

Regards

Mr I Wont.
Approval Section


----------



## exmusso (Jun 18, 2006)

*Approval*

Hi Trev,

Seems an appropriate name for the bloke at the Approval Section.

How short would it be after frontal crash test? 

Cheers,
Alan


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

*Re: Approval*



exmusso said:


> How short would it be after frontal crash test?


  I thought that was the after picture............... :roll:


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Get Mr I Will to arbitrate.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Van*

Maybe we missed something.....

The Clues are

1, First two syllables of this website (MHF)
2, Exemptions to Type Approval

TM


----------

